
Lets get rid of tracking on the UK's NHS - marichards
https://www.change.org/p/uk-parliament-nhs-should-respect-privacy-online
======
api_or_ipa
Wow thats bad, on just so many levels. Why is a publicly funded service
selling tracking data, let alone one that handles, as it's primary function,
confidential and privileged information about your medical history?

The author is right, heads should roll for this.

~~~
marichards
I'm not sure they sell it. If I'm reading their dialogue correctly, they
appear to just give it away which is either a lie or even more worrying.

------
captainbland
Agreed, this is wrong. Confidentiality when it comes to health matters needs
to apply on the web, too. There's far too much scope for information gained
using marketing tools on NHS websites for abuse.

